# Proof of Funds for Canada



## Sophiejo3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone, my name is Sophie and I am in the very final stages of completing my application for Permanent Residence in Canada. I am flying out to Vancouver next week to get all my paperwork stamped in Immigration at the ariport. I am only going out there for 2 weeks in order to be able to get the paperwork finished and then get issued with a PR Card. I am worried though that I will need Proof of Funds- do you know if I need proof of funds up to the value of $11,000+ or will I simply need enough funds to prove that I have enough money for the 2 weeks I am out there? When I eventually move to Canada, I will have the funds they require for entry and my list of items to follow, but as I am only going for 2 weeks at the moment I do not have such a large amount of money. If anyone can shed some light on this for me, I would much appreciate it. 
Thank you in advance. 
Sophie X


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sophiejo3 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Sophie and I am in the very final stages of completing my application for Permanent Residence in Canada. I am flying out to Vancouver next week to get all my paperwork stamped in Immigration at the ariport. I am only going out there for 2 weeks in order to be able to get the paperwork finished and then get issued with a PR Card. I am worried though that I will need Proof of Funds- do you know if I need proof of funds up to the value of $11,000+ or will I simply need enough funds to prove that I have enough money for the 2 weeks I am out there? When I eventually move to Canada, I will have the funds they require for entry and my list of items to follow, but as I am only going for 2 weeks at the moment I do not have such a large amount of money. If anyone can shed some light on this for me, I would much appreciate it.
> Thank you in advance.
> Sophie X


You will need Proof of Funds when you land for PR status. The fact you're only staying 2 weeks is of no consequence to Canadian Immigration.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello we landed last year and they did not ask us for proof of funds at the airport but other officers did ask people and we needed to supply details when we sent in the last papers for the visa. Another point of caution is that two weeks may not be enough time to get your pr card, it wasn't for us. They said it can take a month to arrive, must be delivered to a Canadian address and signed for by you. We are going to have to apply for another one when we arrive full time in April. Enjoy the trip though you can get a sin number and a bank account in half a day depending on the queues.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Sophiejo3 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Sophie and I am in the very final stages of completing my application for Permanent Residence in Canada. I am flying out to Vancouver next week to get all my paperwork stamped in Immigration at the ariport. I am only going out there for 2 weeks in order to be able to get the paperwork finished and then get issued with a PR Card. I am worried though that I will need Proof of Funds- do you know if I need proof of funds up to the value of $11,000+ or will I simply need enough funds to prove that I have enough money for the 2 weeks I am out there? When I eventually move to Canada, I will have the funds they require for entry and my list of items to follow, but as I am only going for 2 weeks at the moment I do not have such a large amount of money. If anyone can shed some light on this for me, I would much appreciate it.
> Thank you in advance.
> Sophie X


Hi Sophie

Have you applied for a PR from overseas? I didn't think that was possible?


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sophiejo3 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Sophie and I am in the very final stages of completing my application for Permanent Residence in Canada. I am flying out to Vancouver next week to get all my paperwork stamped in Immigration at the ariport. I am only going out there for 2 weeks in order to be able to get the paperwork finished and then get issued with a PR Card. I am worried though that I will need Proof of Funds- do you know if I need proof of funds up to the value of $11,000+ or will I simply need enough funds to prove that I have enough money for the 2 weeks I am out there? When I eventually move to Canada, I will have the funds they require for entry and my list of items to follow, but as I am only going for 2 weeks at the moment I do not have such a large amount of money. If anyone can shed some light on this for me, I would much appreciate it.
> Thank you in advance.
> Sophie X


You will only need proof of funds when landing for PR. Bank statements showing that the funds have been in your account for the last 6 months is usually enough, make sure your bank date stamps each statement and initials the stamp.


----------

